# Distressed Paint services in St. Louis



## rebirthbikes (Aug 20, 2012)

So I've been trying to track down some distressed/patina paint services in the Saint Louis area and I've had no luck thus far. After talking to Wes Pinchot over the weekend he suggested I simply put a post up and see if any one the Missouri boys/girls out there would have any suggestions for me. Any help at all would be fantastic.
thank you,
judd


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 20, 2012)

Not very helpful, but from my experience living in St. Louis decades ago, if you want to distress your paint just park the bike on the south side downwind of Monsanto.  That will eat the paint off of anything!  Seriously, I'm a big fan of dirt for making paint look worn.  Take it out and ride it after a rain a few times and see how you like the look.


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 20, 2012)

Scrub the whole bike harshly with steel wool.

Mix up some salt and water (vinegar works good too) in an old spray bottle.

Spray it down on a daily basis.

Instant patina in about a week.


----------



## Rookie (Aug 27, 2012)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Not very helpful, but from my experience living in St. Louis decades ago, if you want to distress your paint just park the bike on the south side downwind of Monsanto.  That will eat the paint off of anything!




LMAO! This happens to be very true, lol.


----------

